# Added some goodies



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Got the new 14" Elixirs w/ 29.5 outlaw2's put on, changed snorkels and added a Wild Boar rad kit. Next on the list is the 32% GR and axle paddle. This is my sons bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Finally someone that didn't get diesels! Lol looks good though!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice looking honad :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It is hard to pass up diesels they are like the best looking wheel out there but elixirs are my next fav.....bike looks awesome man


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Im soooo jealous lol. Great looking bike


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Not too much of a Honda fan, but that looks good!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Very clean man. 







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks great man! You will love the OL2's.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LSUh20fowler said:


> Got the new 14" Elixirs w/ 29.5 outlaw2's put on, changed snorkels and added a Wild Boar rad kit. Next on the list is the 32% GR and axle paddle. This is my sons bike.


Bike looks sick! .....do you want to adopt another son?...Lmao. I wish my dad would've set me up with something like that.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

^ me too lol, great looking wheels!


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

the laws look nasty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

